# Mini QJ 4x4 Lockup Problem



## Kranox (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, so I'm fairly new to speedcubing,I cubed casually for about a year, but I never actually tried to improve until about a month ago. so I tried my friend's 4x4 cube, and I decided to get a mini QJ 4x4 off of popbuying. 

My problem was this, after 2-3 dual layer turns, 2 of the inner layers locked up and refused to turn. So I took apart the cube and saw that the core was misaligned so I fixed it and put the cube back together. however it happened again, so the only way I could fix it was to tighten the core all the way. Unfortunately now the cube is quite tight, I figure that it will get better with breaking in, but I was wondering if anyone else had this problem as well?


----------



## Parity (Mar 23, 2010)

Kranox said:


> Hi, so I'm fairly new to speedcubing,I cubed casually for about a year, but I never actually tried to improve until about a month ago. so I tried my friend's 4x4 cube, and I decided to get a mini QJ 4x4 off of popbuying.
> 
> My problem was this, after 2-3 dual layer turns, 2 of the inner layers locked up and refused to turn. So I took apart the cube and saw that the core was misaligned so I fixed it and put the cube back together. however it happened again, so the only way I could fix it was to tighten the core all the way. Unfortunately now the cube is quite tight, I figure that it will get better with breaking in, but I was wondering if anyone else had this problem as well?



Yes take it apart then unscrew the screws to a good tension then align the core and the glue the 2 halfs together.


----------



## Kranox (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 23, 2010)

Parity said:


> Kranox said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, so I'm fairly new to speedcubing,I cubed casually for about a year, but I never actually tried to improve until about a month ago. so I tried my friend's 4x4 cube, and I decided to get a mini QJ 4x4 off of popbuying.
> ...


What's a 'good tension'?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 23, 2010)

Kranox said:


> Ok, thanks for the quick response.



Also, do not try to cut centers. Ever.


----------



## Kranox (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright, thanks again


----------



## Kranox (Mar 24, 2010)

One last question as I'm here, after I glue the core together, can I still adjust the screw?


----------



## Parity (Mar 24, 2010)

Kranox said:


> One last question as I'm here, after I glue the core together, can I still adjust the screw?



Yes.


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 24, 2010)

Parity said:


> Kranox said:
> 
> 
> > One last question as I'm here, after I glue the core together, can I still adjust the screw?
> ...



FAIL if you glue the core, then the screw won't matter. In fact, you could probably take the screw out and not notice it's gone


----------



## Parity (Mar 24, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Kranox said:
> ...



Yeah it will.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm posting this here because i have no place better to post it. My mini QJ core misaligned about 2 weeks ago, i tried to adjust it and put it back together, but it would still only turn on one axis. It seems almost impossible to align, here are some pics.


Spoiler














Spoiler







[





Spoiler







[/


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> I'm posting this here because i have no place better to post it. My mini QJ core misaligned about 2 weeks ago, i tried to adjust it and put it back together, but it would still only turn on one axis. It seems almost impossible to align, here are some pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



anyone? i wouldn't normally rush it but i would like to have it fixed by the comp tomorrow


----------



## tehmaxice (Jun 4, 2010)

I remember my friend had the same problem. 
I did a r2, (or turn the right half 180 degrees), and it was fine after that.

The slides (or whatever they're called) should match on all sides, so it's obvious from the picture that your QJ can't move one way


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

tehmaxice said:


> I remember my friend had the same problem.
> I did a r2, (or turn the right half 180 degrees), and it was fine after that.
> 
> The slides (or whatever they're called) should match on all sides, so* it's obvious from the picture that your QJ can't move one way*


it can only move one way, the other 2 won't match up. If i match up one side the other gets messed up.


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't wait for Maru  I like the size of the mini QJ but dislike the cube itself


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't cut center pieces. It won't happen.


----------



## BillB (Jun 5, 2010)

Take the screw out of the center and split the core into 2 pieces. One piece will have a small protrusion and the other half will have a small hole. Make sure to line these up and put the 2 halves back together. Install the screw and tighten.

BillB


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 5, 2010)

BillB said:


> Take the screw out of the center and split the core into 2 pieces. One piece will have a small protrusion and the other half will have a small hole. Make sure to line these up and put the 2 halves back together. Install the screw and tighten.
> 
> BillB


the pieces wouldn't go together if they didn't align



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Don't cut center pieces. It won't happen.


thank you for helping me prevent what i'm trying to get help to fix



DaijoCube said:


> Can't wait for Maru  I like the size of the mini QJ but dislike the cube itself


nothing to do with this


----------



## BillB (Jun 5, 2010)

The little protrusion tip is there and not damaged and goes into the hole in the other half and it's still misaligned? I had something similar happen to mine but found that the screw had loosened and the tip wasn't lined up in the hole anymore. Sorry I can't be of more help then.

BillB

BTW, on mine, the pieces would go together even with the misaligned pin and hole.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 5, 2010)

BillB said:


> The little protrusion tip is there and not damaged and goes into the hole in the other half and it's still misaligned? I had something similar happen to mine but found that the screw had loosened and the tip wasn't lined up in the hole anymore. Sorry I can't be of more help then.
> 
> BillB
> 
> BTW, on mine, the pieces would go together even with the misaligned pin and hole.



I'm sorry, i misunderstood you the first time, i thought you meant the very large interlocking piece that the screw holds together, not the little one on the side. I just fixed it by figuring that out myself, but i would have gotten it a bit earlier if i had realized what you were saying. Thanks for planting that idea into my subconcious.


----------



## BillB (Jun 5, 2010)

Mine was starting to get a nice loose feeling just before it locked up. When I saw what the problem was I tried putting in a little spacer so even when the screw was tight, the halves would have more clearance but the pin kept popping out of the hole and it'd lock again. 

BillB


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 27, 2010)

Bump

my mini QJ (which i bought before 1 week) pops sometimes, and like getting 3-5 pieces out of the cube (Including a centre piece), I'm not sure why, does anyone have any idea about this? I'd appreciate it


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 27, 2010)

try tightening the screw


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 27, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> try tightening the screw



Thanks it worked, but the cube is tight now, would it be normal after playing with it for a while? and would the screw get loose so i need to tight it again?

thanks again


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, if its too tight now lossen it *very* slightly, like 1/16 or 1/8 and it should be good. And yes after breaking in it will become looser with the screw all the way in and the screw will ocationally loosen its self


----------



## Samania (Jun 27, 2010)

Lubes it after you tighten it.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought a QJ 4x4 and had no problems with it what so ever.


----------



## theace (Jun 29, 2010)

My mini QJ NEVER popped. It was wicked fast too. But all that changed one day when I was going a bit too fast. I tried cutting corners and got too adventerous for my own good. BAM! Core broke. I tried glueing it together, but it popped like mad. So i junked the cube. I guess I'll buy a YJ soon.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Same thing happened to me, but I could fix it. I'm getting a Maru soon anyway.


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 29, 2010)

theace said:


> My mini QJ NEVER popped. It was wicked fast too. But all that changed one day when I was going a bit too fast. I tried cutting corners and got too adventerous for my own good. BAM! Core broke. I tried glueing it together, but it popped like mad. So i junked the cube. I guess I'll buy a YJ soon.



you should buy maru 4x4 if you have the money because they are amazing


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 29, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > My mini QJ NEVER popped. It was wicked fast too. But all that changed one day when I was going a bit too fast. I tried cutting corners and got too adventerous for my own good. BAM! Core broke. I tried glueing it together, but it popped like mad. So i junked the cube. I guess I'll buy a YJ soon.
> ...



+1


----------



## radmin (Jun 29, 2010)

Maru is nice but it's very different from the qj mini.

They are bigger, which took some getting used to. There is more friction when turning which makes it much easier to control but it's slower. The inner layers are clickier than the outside. I like it a lot but unless I can speed it up some I'll never be a Maru fanboy.

The QJ is much faster but it locks up a lot costing time. I like the size of it.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 29, 2010)

Progressive might be able to fix it. They have all different kinds of insurance. Car insurance, truck insurance, boat insurance, motorcycle insurance, *cube insurance*. _Now that's progressive._

EDIT: They don't fix QJ or Meffert's puzzles.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 29, 2010)

_Yet..._


----------

